# SOTW: For the children of the 90's!



## MasterMech (Aug 9, 2013)

I was dusting off some old Pandora stations lately while cleaning the shop and really got to rockin' out to tunes that were released while I was in school.  We did a similar thread a couple months ago but I want to twist it a little. 

For the under 40 crowd, post a song or two ( or three or four, knock yourself out!) that you rocked out to back in the day and/or you have heard recently and it took you back.

For everybody else..... Got a favorite song from this era? Fire away!


This era defined as 1994ish to 2005 or something like that.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

My apologies in advance...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a brilliant video, MasterMech!


----------



## Augie (Aug 9, 2013)

And



Alanis Morissette hit the summer I went to College. It was played all the time for the first year....


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 9, 2013)

i dig the drums on this one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I am the big 4-0 now.....I was a partier back in the 90's though. And in the mid-90's I worked in Camp Hill, PA. The band Fuel was the house band on Thursday nights at Wanda's Night Club (Schmack Pappy's Wharf) outside of Mechanicsburg, saw them many times playing this song and others long before they became big. Love a lot of their music!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 9, 2013)

Big 40 this year myself but back in the day, this is what I turned up....


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

You guys are SO OLD!

<-- hanging onto 39.  (for a few more months)


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 9, 2013)

well I just turned the big 50 last week, If we are talkin 90's music I have to go with early 90's grunge, being from the Seattle area and all

sorry its a few years earlier than your requirements


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> well I just turned the big 50 last week, If we are talkin 90's music I have to go with early 90's grunge, being from the Seattle area and all
> 
> sorry its a few years earlier than your requirements



That's quite alright.  Grunge counts even tho I have a grudge with Nirvana for killing Hair Metal.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2013)

*bump* 

 

 

 

C'mon guys, surely there are more of us that remember the 90's?


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 33 and this is my favorite music video ever.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2013)

Joful said:


> My apologies in advance...



Vevo wouldn't let me watch that on my phone.....


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Vevo wouldn't let me watch that on my phone.....


A "good taste" filter?


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Vevo wouldn't let me watch that on my phone.....


Won't let me play it on my iPad either....You know I don't have a "good taste" filter if you've seen some of the other videos I've posted on other threads


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2013)

Weird. Google "Primus Wynona Beaver". Definitely worth a watch / listen, if you have any sense of humor.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 10, 2013)

Joful said:


> Weird. Google "Primus Wynona Beaver". Definitely worth a watch / listen, if you have any sense of humor.


Oh, I know the song, just funny my iPad wouldn't play it


----------



## 343amc (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's one that came to mind.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 10, 2013)

90s music.  I was dating a bassist from a grunge band.  These songs always take me back to that time.  Mistress reminded me of those years in another thread.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Oh, I know the song, just funny my iPad wouldn't play it


Download the YouTube app and it will work. Works fine on my iPad. More and more videos are being switched to app play only it seems.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Download the YouTube app and it will work. Works fine on my iPad. More and more videos are being switched to app play only it seems.


Yes.  That link came with a warning that it must be watched in YouTube.  I forgot that iPhones/iPads didn't come with that app pre-loaded!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 11, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> i dig the drums on this one.



 Saw them in concert, amazing. Any musician has to respect Tool's ability to play (although they may not like the music).....


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 11, 2013)

I am surprised nobody added this one yet! One of my alltime favorite bands, this is by far of one my favorite albums. There is only 1 song I do not like on the entire CD. It is one of the albums that I still listen to eventhough I discover new music/bands of this day and age (Too bad Ed shafted the 3 others and they disbanded in 2009....)


----------



## jharkin (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome thread, brings back a lot of memories of high school and college. No time right now to dig up videos but I've got half this stuff ( nirvana, pearl jam, pumpkins etc) on vinyl still...


----------



## lukem (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2013)

A collection of the worst of the 90's.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> A collection of the worst of the 90's.




I thought I recognized Kate Micucci on the left there.  My wife and I watch "Rasing Hope" and I get a kick out of her twisted tunes.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


>



  

Actually have that CD.  Funny stuff, but not for the easily offended.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Grisu (Aug 12, 2013)

Great stuff; many of my favorites already mentioned here. Some others I am still listening to:



And some lesser well known, I guess:


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 12, 2013)

What no Social Distortion, Smithereens or Spin Doctors?


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 12, 2013)

I was pretty fortunate . . . I got in on the start of the 90s music as a college DJ. It was a great time for music.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

The Spin Doctors! I forgot I went to a concert in the 90s. They shared the stage with the Screaming Trees and another grunge era band...Soul Asylum? I had to look it up!



I miss those days.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 12, 2013)

Another from the bassist's set list:


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay... if we're delving into the less popular, here are some of my favorites.

First, from the king of all neo-prog... Spock's Beard (BroBart should like the 5-piece kit work in the last 20 seconds):


And from another favorite, but less well-known, from their 1995 release:


Finally, who can get into neo-prog without a little DT prog-metal?
(those of you less patient may just want to start at 4:30 minutes in)


----------



## Stegman (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm on the bad side of 45, so I'm more comfortable with 80s college rock, but I love Screaming Trees. Always thought they were the best of all the Seattle bands - yes, even better than the slightly overrated Nirvana.

This is more about the video than the song, which includes an homage to Fast Time at Ridgemont High: 



Also love Weezer, and this is one of the best videos ever:


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 13, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Another from the bassist's set list:



 OMG I used to be in a band and we played this song!! LOL. Meeeeeeemories!


----------



## higginscl (Aug 13, 2013)

Just looking back at how long ago some of these were I wonder where the time has gone and how good music was back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2013)

Joful said:


> That is a brilliant video, MasterMech!


A couple more BFS tunes, just because they rock....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Floydian (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone know this from 98? Some love the band some, hate em. Brilliant, IMO.


Sorry, no official vid for this one,
Noah


----------



## Ashful (Aug 23, 2013)

Gotta keep this one going!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 23, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## smoke show (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 24, 2013)

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch, who watches over you, make a little birdhouse in your soul!

I'm gonna be singing that now for hours! I'm gonna go dig out my Giant CDs and dance around the living room (no, I don't own an ipod)


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 24, 2013)

Ain't a child of the period but this tune spent quite a bit of time on my car player and the one next to the drum kit,. Still does.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Actually have that CD.  Funny stuff, but not for the easily offended.



Ive partied with these guys believe it or not in my youth, and a couple of the jackass guys. And skated and smoked a 3 footer with Alicia Moore aka Pink. Born and raised Bucks co Pa 

Viewer discretion is advised, well, in the 90's


----------



## cwill (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## cwill (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't believe nobody has posted the Smashing Pumpkins yet.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 25, 2013)

cwill said:


> Can't believe nobody has posted the Smashing Pumpkins yet.


Or NiN?


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2013)

smoke show said:


>



Yes, yes, yes yes!

Took a long time for Metallica/Pantera to show up here!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> Or NiN?


The first song that comes to mind probably wouldn't pass moderation here. 

Search YouTube for "closer".  You were warned. 

Trent Reznor did the soundtracks to a LOT of great video games in the 90s.  Mostly PC titles iirc.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 26, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Took a long time for Metallica/Pantera to show up here!


Mostly because Metallica recorded all of their best music before 1990.




MasterMech said:


> The first song that comes to mind probably wouldn't pass moderation here.


 
Exactly why I didn't post it!  There actually was a "single" version of that song, with an MTV video, that played only late at night, summer 1993.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

flashback night...


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Met a serious boyfriend while moshing to the Mighty playing this song in a dive bar. We are still friends and he remembers this moment. (That is when moshing was the thing and you would even mosh to Cher if possible.)


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone remember when you had to wear boots in order to be close to the stage?  I'm starting to sound like my mother...we used to walk 10 miles in the snow to school...


----------



## smoke show (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Hills Hoard (Aug 27, 2013)

Some really good memories coming back from  my high school years from these posts...awesome stuff!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Delta-T (Aug 27, 2013)

my wife's fav band...not their best tune, but certainly their most well know


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 27, 2013)

1993 drove from MA to PA to go visit PSU (State College) for consideration...3 of us in a Ford Ranger, manual trans...we made a game of changing the station as this song was ending, to find it playing on another station and continue listen...lasted the whole trip...hated this song for so long after that. I can take it now...in short bursts.....


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok all you country folks, here ya go some 90's country songs.







*And we cant forget the "Kentucky Headhunters:*


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Ok all you country folks, here ya go a 90's country songs.


 
Booo!


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> Booo!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Met a serious boyfriend while moshing to the Mighty playing this song in a dive bar. We are still friends and he remembers this moment. (That is when moshing was the thing and you would even mosh to Cher if possible.)



I've seen them several times, but Dicky B. is (or was when I met him) a complete jerk. Also went to a house warming party at an apartment where the Bosstones showed up and the person got kicked out after less than one day in their new place. I put out an actual fire at that party.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2013)

Met a girlfriend and my first wife at Bim shows. Sooo much fun to see live.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## nsfd95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sublime - Santeria ( Music Video ) - YouTube
► 3:05► 3:05
www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeT2JTm8pbw
Oct 29, 2011 - Uploaded by makedoncheto
Sublime was an American ska punk band from Long Beach, California, formed in 1988 ...


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Ok all you country folks, here ya go some 90's country songs.


 
Don't make me break out the 90s Hip Hop!! It could get ugly real fast.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 27, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Ok all you country folks, here ya go some 90's country songs.


Fantastic era for Country music, a definite decade of change love it or hate it!

 
 
 

And who could forget, oh my, Shania! 



I grew up on "Boom Era" country.  (Would have posted one from Garth but he's got youtube locked down pretty good. )


----------



## Floydian (Aug 27, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Don't make me break out the 90s Hip Hop!!


 
Do it DevilsBrew! Let's see what happens.

Noah


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 27, 2013)

Floydian said:


> Do it DevilsBrew! Let's see what happens.
> 
> Noah


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

which leads to 90s dance...


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 27, 2013)

close to midnight...appropriate for old school hard house


----------



## smoke show (Aug 28, 2013)

RIP MCA


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## smoke show (Aug 28, 2013)

can't believe I forgot Zombie.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Floydian (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man, Hammer pants! I remember guys wearing those ridiculous things in high school.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 28, 2013)

Floydian said:


> Oh man, Hammer pants! I remember guys wearing those ridiculous things in high school.


heck, I'm wearing mine right now. 2 legit 2 quit!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, so technically I think this came out in 89 or early 90.  It was the bridge between 80's hair and grunge. They later morphed into Pear Jam

Put on the headphones, turn it up and give it a listen. Good stuff


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 29, 2013)

Mother Love Bone.  Reminds me of The Gits.  What could have been.


----------

